# تعلم صيانة سيارتك



## علاااكريم (28 يناير 2012)

تعلم صيانة سيارتك وفيديوهات تعلم خبايا اجتياز الموانع واختبارات القيادة





وتعلم ايضا اشارات المرور كاملة وابعاد سيارات عند القيادة وتفادى الصدمات على الطريق





حقا هذا موقع رائع جدا يشرح كل شيء فى سيارتك وعن القيادة السليمة وكيفية صيانتها

ارجو ان تستفيدو كما انا استفدة منه 





ملحوظة: يجب التسجيل فى الموقع لاظهار جميع محتواياته
بادخال بريدك الالكترونى وسوف يتم تفعيله

تعلم صيانة سيارتك​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (28 يناير 2012)

*رد: تعلم صيانة سيارتك*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

